
Microsoft Brings Native HEIF Support to Windows 10 - Mononokay
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/154398/microsoft-brings-native-heif-support-windows-10
======
kevin_b_er
If you're considering using HEIF, beware. It was developed by the MPEG group
and it really just a container around H.265 still image(s). Thus, like
everything from MPEG, it is patent encumbered to hell. Want to make a product
that comprehends HEIF files? Pay the piper!

This isn't much different from why GIF needed to be abandoned or why people
are trying to use alternate video formats: MPEG patent licensing fees are
hobbling effect and a determent to open source work.

So now MPEG-LA wants a tax on what used to be free JPEG images? I'm not
impressed.

------
Analemma_
Even though Microsoft is backing VP9 and would probably rather see that win
out, I suspect their hand was probably forced by the iPhone now saving images
in HEIF by default. I've already had to tech support for several family
members who could not understand why they suddently couldn't open pictures
they took on their iPhones on their PC.

~~~
Someone
Google also announced HEIF support, likely for the same reason
([https://www.cnet.com/news/android-p-heic-photo-
compression-f...](https://www.cnet.com/news/android-p-heic-photo-compression-
feature-wont-work-on-lower-end-phones/))

